# My first 150 yarder!



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of the input from y'all and Tommy's instructional videos, I hit my first legit 150 yard cast yesterday. I have a field with distances marked (it was my old driving range) and hit 152 to be exact. I went to tell the wife, but she stared at me blankly  It is a great feeling to throw it and wait for the reel to stop turning, but it doesn't, it just keeps spinning and spinning!

I was using an OM 12' medium with a SLX30SHV and 5oz lead. I am going to keep working on my timing and then put some "bait" on it to see how that affects the distance.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

jcbrock said:


> Thanks to all of the input from y'all and Tommy's instructional videos, I hit my first legit 150 yard cast yesterday. I have a field with distances marked (it was my old driving range) and hit 152 to be exact. I went to tell the wife, but she stared at me blankly  It is a great feeling to throw it and wait for the reel to stop turning, but it doesn't, it just keeps spinning and spinning!
> 
> I was using an OM 12' medium with a SLX30SHV and 5oz lead. I am going to keep working on my timing and then put some "bait" on it to see how that affects the distance.


Congratulations! I know that blank stare also...seen it many times. I think it is passed down from Mother to Daughter through the generations. In fact, I'll bet Adam got it from Eve quite a lot 152 yards = 456 ft. Not bad just from watching videos. Imagine what you could do with some one-on-one lessons! I haven't hit it yet, that's for sure.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats....Keep it up and you will be hooked looking for a tourney reel....That is how it started for me. Now I have the "sickness".  Those Slosh 30X's sure do cast nicely. I use one on my anchor rod.

Robert


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Great job. Bait and weight may reduce your distance a bit but are the obvious necessaries for catching fish. You might want to try a tennis ball with a slot cut in it and stuff your weight in there, this will start to approximate the weight and bait.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats! I have been throwing the exact same set up but not hitting it the way I'd like. I'm only hitting about 115-120. Good job!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm with you Jeep, still barely make a football field. I'm gonna go the lesson route when I go back down in June. Ryan (Hatters Jack's) just magged an Abu 6500 chrome rocket for me and he's gonna give me some lesons in June. I'll have a AFAW beach rod to go with Rocket. I'm hoping that the lessons will enable me to use the equipment up to it's potential
I'll be using the gear when I go in April so it'll be interesting to see how much a lesson or two can do. I think if I just keep working at it we'll get there. practice, practice, practice. Just my .20 Philly Jack


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

If any of you are in the Disputanta area and looking for a field, come on out. I am definitely hooked. I have surf fished since I was a kid throwing 2-3 oz on a bottom rig catching spot and croaker. This year, I want a drum!

For those of you who want to know, Disputanta isn't so much a place on the map as a state of mind


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice cast



Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great casting!!!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

JCBrock, while whinning about my inability to cast I failed concradulate you on your excellant cast. Great Job! Philly Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Philly Jack said:


> I'm gonna go the lesson route when I go back down in June. Ryan (Hatters Jack's) just magged an Abu 6500 chrome rocket for me and he's gonna give me some lesons in June.
> I'll be using the gear when I go in April so it'll be interesting to see how much a lesson or two can do. Philly Jack


Jack, April is before June... or are you saying you'll have the reel in April?...

my 6500 Mag Elites will be here within the week... I got 2 of the new ones, silver/smoke gray ones with the Carbon-Tex from the factory...  Dales a happy boy now...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Rockfish, yeah Ryan contacted me the other day and the 6500 CT Chrome Rocket, is magged, drag washers installed. In general she's been "done" and will be traveling to OBX in April. Can't wait to compare with your Mag Elites. Oh yeah, can't wait to see you again, too Philly Jack


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

That is definitely a feat! Congratulations.

I'm casting a SL30SH and SLX30SHA. I hope someday...


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

That is a great cast!!! Better than my best. Have you ever cast a custom rod? Nothing wrong with an OM, I own two and really like them, but can't cast them as far as some other rods. Experiment with differnt rods/reels and you might see that distance increase just because of equipment. I have found a tennis ball with wight inside casts for me about the same distance as weight/bait. I like to practice with the ball because it does not dig in at impact.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrulations on your 150,
I coudn"t hit 150 if i sealed the tennis ball back up, filled it with air, and it bounced 40 yards!!!!


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Moon, you bring up my next question. I was out yesterday and bested my best. I should add there was a nice tailwind and I had some major frustration from work that I took out on the rod!

But I was wondering, aside from more practice, what would be my next step to increase distance? A new rod, new reel, or what? I am using the OTG cast like Tommy explained in his YouTube video (that was a great explanation Tommy). I am using 1 red brake in the reel. Should I play with the clears or take them out altogether? I have no problem with backlash at all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The best bang for the buck out there is technique improvement. Can you post a video?? It is hard to advise without seeing what you are doing. 

Don't spend time trying to "supertune" a reel for speed. Spool balance is great but souping up a reel with yellow tournament oil and long spin times is a reciepe for disaster, especially with that reel... 

A rod would be you best equipment investment. Is your goal to be able to throw 8nbait a long way or to be able to throw 150 grams for distance??

Casting is a fun sport and can be as addictive as fishing in its own right. If I can help, let me know.

Tommy


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Everything Tommy says !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He’s gotten me out over 600’ ( 600' sounds better than 200yrds ) – what a feeling !!!!!!!!!!!!
Roy


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I have found a rod will help increase distance faster than a reel. As Tommy said, working on technique and practice will help much more. If you have friends with different rods give each a try. When at OBX fishing try different rods. Most guys will let you test their rods if you use your reel. I have never really worked to improve my technique, but have added up to 25 yards over my OM by using a different rod. I really like the HDX, but also like the Nitro. Bought an AFAW from Tommy and also like it, but not had time to really test it for max. distance. All euipment is not equal and with a little effort and testing you might find that perfect combo that is perfect on the beach and also provides max. distance. Beware it can get expensive, so its best to test drive a rod or reel before making a purchase.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Philly Jack said:


> Rockfish, yeah Ryan contacted me the other day and the 6500 CT Chrome Rocket, is magged, drag washers installed. In general she's been "done" and will be traveling to OBX in April. Can't wait to compare with your Mag Elites. Oh yeah, can't wait to see you again, too Philly Jack


will be looking forward to getting up with you again too... will bring the Beach and the Estuary the CR and the Mag Elites... by the way they're gonna be the new gray ones instead of the ole ugly green ones... should accentuate the wrapping on both of the new rods...


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice job.I am glad for you.Keep working on your technique and good things will happen.


----------



## wahoo (Jan 7, 2008)

*Thanks guys.*

I have been working in Va beach since september. I love to fish, so being in such a great place for fishing has been so good. My biggest problem is I am not from a saltwater background,( I live in the Shenandoah Valley). But once I began watching and listening to locals at Lessner, and some of the piers I have been seriously biten by the bug. Then I began reading posts and archives here and as I have learned some of the,"tricks of the trade", the bug has taken over my limited spare time. I enjoy tieing my own rigs, learning about bait and presentation, to casting. Which brings me to why I am posting. Congrats to jcbrock for the 152' mark. I know how you feel. I bought a 525Mag and a 12'OM about a month ago and have fished with it several times, just getting the feel of it. I was reading some of the posts and thought you guys must be drinking some good beer to get some of those distances. But do to the lack of fish lately I have took to the practice field with gear and tape measure. I went this morning and my best was 110yds. I was so excited I needed a beer. I know with more practice and reading the posts here my new hobby is going to be a blast. Now to catch those fish! Thanks guys, and again congrats jcbrock, the best is yet to come.


----------

